# Reactor or Diffuser?



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always used just a little German glass diffuser to expel co2 into my tank. I see many tanks here are using large reactors before output. My Question... how much better do these reactors work? It wouldn't be too hard to add into my system and would consider it if I new the numbers.

If anyone has this info or just experience with both, please let me know.

Thanks,

Morgan


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Reactors are generally used on larger sized tanks, 50-300 gallons. You will get nearly 100% dissolved co2 using a reactor and have almost no maintenance once set up. Glass diffusers work well on smaller tanks, 50 gallons and less, but need maintenance about every 2wks. You will also loose some gas as the micro bubbles rise to the surface. I use both, a reactor on my 75g and glass diffusers on smaller tanks. There are several other ways to dissolve CO2 using needlewheels, mini filters, powerheads, or even using your canister filter as a reactor. You can do a search here on APC and find out what will work best for you.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I like reactors for one reason and one reason only... they keep "junk" out of the tank.


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the speedy replies. =D> I just now hooked my CO2 output directly into the venturi of an old powerhead I had. The bubbles seem to be very fine _but less than_ the ceramic disc of my glass diffuser. The poewrhead obviously creates more agitation, but will that compensate for the slightly larger bubbles?

Question being: Which, in your opinion, would do a better job? ...powerhead/venturi or glass diffuser?

Maybe tomorrow I will experiment by putting the glass diffuser directly below the intake of the powerhead...utilizing both.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Morgan said:


> Thanks for the speedy replies. =D> I just now hooked my CO2 output directly into the venturi of an old powerhead I had. The bubbles seem to be very fine _but less than_ the ceramic disc of my glass diffuser. The poewrhead obviously creates more agitation, but will that compensate for the slightly larger bubbles?
> 
> Question being: Which, in your opinion, would do a better job? ...powerhead/venturi or glass diffuser?
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I will experiment by putting the glass diffuser directly below the intake of the powerhead...utilizing both.


thats what i do, i use my hydor koralia and my little diffuser the way you mentioned and it works ok. im also interested in trying a reactor so im looking forward to updates


----------



## soonerpuffer (Aug 4, 2004)

I switched from diffuser to reactor. I reduced the CO2 bubble counter still able to maintain good CO2 level in the water. CO2 tank might last a little longer using reactor.


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I hear ya. I already put in a RedSea Reactor. It hides nicely in the back corner and very little escapee bubblets when flow is set to minimum. Thanks again


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

TAB said:


> I like reactors for one reason and one reason only... they keep "junk" out of the tank.


they also keep your tank from looking like a glass of soda. only bubbles you'll see are those from pearling plants.


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

It turned out the RedSea reactor couldn't keep up very well with any count over 2.5 bps. It was spitting out overflow bubblets consistently at minimum flow. I've since moved it to my 7.5 gallon.
I picked this one up with a little powerhead from http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr378.htm. Works excellently...no escapees even up to 10 bps. And it looks nicer in the tank(less visible).


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Trying to choose between a Diffuser and a Reactor... I decided to experiment and got a Diactor and a Reffuser. Will post here after I see how they work...

On a slightly more serios note - using your filter as a reactor is the dumbest thing one can do. I did that a lot before and all along considered myself very smart. Then I started to learn about filtration. It is a fascinating topic and in a nutshell - you should never inject CO2 in your biofilter.

--Nikolay


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

niko said:


> On a slightly more serios note - using your filter as a reactor is the dumbest thing one can do. I did that a lot before and all along considered myself very smart. Then I started to learn about filtration. It is a fascinating topic and in a nutshell - you should never inject CO2 in your biofilter.
> 
> --Nikolay


I'm not using any filter as a reactor. I've used a powerhead in the past. but, yes, I understand the aerobic tendancies of my biofilter. I was looking into these glass injectors that push into your outflow like an I. V. 









http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/cal-aqua-13mm-mini-diffuser.html


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

After using an external "Rex Grigg" style reactor and an in-tank misting pump, I've settled on an inline Atomic diffuser from GLA. Love it. Less tank clutter and very little in the way of visible CO2 mist. You just need at least 30 psi to push it.

Pat


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have this Cal aqua inline diffuser in my 2 tanks. They are great. The only problem is when your cleaning it, because its glass its fragill it can break easy. I been using this diffuser for 3yrs now, cleaning it every 3-4 months.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

The subject of CO2 injection seems to me to be very one dimensional. People seem to be primarily concerned with the best way to get as close to 100% of the gas into the water. Well I am The Lorax and I speak for the fishes.

I have always tended toward an ADA style diffuser for the simple reason that I think it can get enough CO2 into the water to grow healthy plants but it makes it hard to get so much CO2 into the water that it kills fish. 

A reactor is great for getting the gas in the water and keeping the stuff out of the tank IF everything works as expected. Ask the peeps around that have fancy PH controllers how reliable they are. 

Check out the engineering practices of heavy industry for hints on how to move fluids then it really matters i.e.: profit or human lives are on the line. Redundancy or alerts are the name of the game. 

Many of us are too cheap to buy dual stage regulators. It is unheard of to have two solenoids in-line to protect against one seizing open. Who's got two needle valves in-line to protect against an unintended bump? 

It would be very difficult to produce a 100% fail safe CO2 delivery system that a hobbyist would pay for let alone have room for all the equipment in the stand. 

That is why I choose the diffuser. It comes on at noon with the lights. I come home at 5pm. The first thing I do is look at the tank because I love it and so do you. If the bubbles are coming out too fast, I know I have a problem. To me that is the same as an alarm. Because of the design of the diffuser, when bubbles come out too fast they break the surface and escape to the atmosphere. That is my protection. 

I honestly do not think that my diffuser is capable of gassing my fish in 5 hours. The filter output on the other side of the tank will not keep enough of the bubbles from reaching the surface to do it. 

"What about surface scum, does it keep the CO2 bubbles from breaking the surface?"
No, I don't get surface scum unless something is wrong. 

Honestly, I don't like the soda water look. Also, I would really prefer to have the equipment out of the tank too. But I never want to gas my fish. 

CO2 is cheap, my livestock is not. Even if your livestock was inexpensive, it is not cheap. Who want's to come to my house for SAE satay?


----------

